# Which Classical Works inspired these Peter Siedlaczek fragments/samples?



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi!

There are some orchestral phrases produced by Peter Siedlaczek, for an old library - Orchestral Colours in standalone or as part of Peter Siedlaczeks Advanced Orchestra Complete. Used a lot in productions...

I assume they all reference classical works, and I have heard some of these phrases as parts of classical pieces.

I'm curious about these phrases here in particular...



Maybe some of these segments ring a bell.

Thanks! 

_Update:
The first one is Debussy's La Mer.
The second one is definitely from Korsakov's Scheherezade.
The last one seems to be from Dvorak's 9th Symphony. 

If you have an idea about the others, I of course don't expect them to be in order (fourth, third etc). I'll just listen to the pieces that may come to your mind. _


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2018)

first two I'd say Debussy "La Mer" and Korsakov "Sheherezade"...


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 21, 2018)

Rob said:


>



Super! Thanks Rob! 
The second one is definitely Korsakov Scheherazade.
For the first one is close... not as identical as Korsakov's piece and the second example. Maybe some liberty has been taken.
Thanks again!


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> Super! Thanks Rob!
> The second one is definitely Korsakov Scheherazade.
> For the first one is close... not as identical as Korsakov's piece and the second example. Maybe some liberty has been taken.
> Thanks again!


hehe they transpose it down in C... wait a minute, I'm editing the file


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 21, 2018)

Well, the pace is different, the intense trumpet lines aren't present in my example and they play a more simple line, together with some horns or trombones. And in my example there is a clear fast motif the violins and woodwinds play, not quite the case for La Mer.


----------



## Dave Connor (Oct 21, 2018)

The last one very similar to a cadential figure in Dvorak’s 9th Symphony; 1st Movement. Just prior to the return of the Main Theme (Recapitulation.)


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2018)

it's clearly the same piece, but they have changed something... here's the live version taken down in pitch and time, and Siedlaczek's:

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/deb-orig-mp3.15883/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/deb-siedlaczek-mp3.15884/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2018)

of course they sound different, two different setups...


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2018)

and here's the moment in the score (rehearsal 63) where you can see the figure in violins/violas that PS has brought more to the foreground


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 21, 2018)

Rob said:


> and here's the moment in the score (rehearsal 63) where you can see the figure in violins/violas that PS has brought more to the foreground


Hui - that score paper... looks like an original from some recording!
I can't read music, but I'll take your word for it that this is the figure...
I can now also hear the motif that is played by trumpets and horns in Siedlaczek's version in "La Mer". Seems like he removed the intense trumpets but otherwise it's sounds like the same piece as I listen more, and the transposed example also helps.
Thanks!
Maybe some other recordings are more similar.


Dave Connor said:


> The last one very similar to a cadential figure in Dvorak’s 9th Symphony; 1st Movement. Just prior to the return of the Main Theme (Recapitulation.)


Thanks Dave! Will check that out. 
Edit: Yea, the figure is in this piece - thanks again!


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2018)

I think the rest of the music is from soundtracks...


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 21, 2018)

Rob said:


> I think the rest of the music is from soundtracks...


Yea, sounds more soundtrack like. 
But I'm not sure they would get permission to use the compositions... classical music is easy - public domain.
Maybe it was composed specifically for the library.


----------



## SergeD (Oct 21, 2018)

The first 2 which are clearly inspired from, as Rob says. The third one could be inspired from Elgar Enigma Variations.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 21, 2018)

Rob said:


> ha! found the cue al 0.40... it's "The world of volcanos (Welt der Vulkane)" by
> 
> Hans Jöchler & Walter Pöham


Ha... wait - I think they just used that sample. The sample by Peter Siedlaczek is older than the score.
Also, other tracks show worse writing skills and no live orchestra. 
How did you come across this?


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2018)

shazam  but you're right, I'm afraid I might cause some trouble with this finding, is it better to erase that post?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 22, 2018)

Rob said:


> shazam  but you're right, I'm afraid I might cause some trouble with this finding, is it better to erase that post?


Not sure which trouble...
But thanks for your help overall!


----------

